# Laguna IQ 2x3 for $5,250. Good deal for beginner? or No?



## Krysis (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm interested in getting into CNC routing. Looking around Facebook marketplace, I found a Laguna IQ 2x3 for $5,250. It doesn't include the software, but appears to be in good shape. It also includes a bunch of bits to get started. I need a smaller machine like this to fit in my basement. Is this a good deal? Or should I keep looking?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I would check to see what they cost new but if I recall these are rebranded Chinese machines and marked up to become a 'Laguna'. I like Laguna and have one of their bandsaws but you might check into building an Avid or look at other machines in that size before jumping on this one. Got any photos or specs - spindle or router, age, etc.?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd check with Laguna to see what their prices new are for the same or similar machine, and whether or not they include all the required software. I'm not a CNC user, but it is fascinating to consider having one. 

I've attached a short pdf on how I'd go about making money with a CNC.


----------



## Krysis (Nov 15, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! I would check to see what they cost new but if I recall these are rebranded Chinese machines and marked up to become a 'Laguna'. I like Laguna and have one of their bandsaws but you might check into building an Avid or look at other machines in that size before jumping on this one. Got any photos or specs - spindle or router, age, etc.?


Here's a link to it. Log into Facebook


----------



## Krysis (Nov 15, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! I would check to see what they cost new but if I recall these are rebranded Chinese machines and marked up to become a 'Laguna'. I like Laguna and have one of their bandsaws but you might check into building an Avid or look at other machines in that size before jumping on this one. Got any photos or specs - spindle or router, age, etc.?


I looked at Avid. Seems like plenty of machine for me. Only question is.. They say it has a .005" accuracy. That seems like alot play. Is that normal? I've never had one before, so I'm not sure what normal is.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Krysis said:


> Here's a link to it. Log into Facebook


There aren't many folks here that use FB so if you want to share photos please upload them here.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Krysis said:


> I looked at Avid. Seems like plenty of machine for me. Only question is.. They say it has a .005" accuracy. That seems like alot play. Is that normal? I've never had one before, so I'm not sure what normal is.


I doubt if the Laguna is much better, actually. Even if it's in the 0.002" to 0.003" range is that going to matter for what you'll be machining? If you're doing plaques, signs, 2.5D carvings, etc. then 0.005" is plenty accurate enough. If you're doing engineered pieces with tight tolerance then you'll likely have to spend more and even then remember wood moves and is occasionally 'springy' where even though you make a pass the surface you just machined 'moved' out of the way and springs back. 

Now, if you're machining aluminum or other non-ferrous metals that's a different story. And depending on your feeds/speeds/bits the Avid may well be more accurate than 0.005".


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Krysis


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Krysis said:


> I'm interested in getting into CNC routing. Looking around Facebook marketplace, I found a Laguna IQ 2x3 for $5,250. It doesn't include the software, but appears to be in good shape. It also includes a bunch of bits to get started. I need a smaller machine like this to fit in my basement. Is this a good deal? Or should I keep looking?


Like others have said check prices. But beware decent software will cost ~$1000.00 or several months learning G-code and using Fusion-360 (the free version) Learning G-code is always a good thing to know for not only CNC machines but 3D printers, Laser etching machines etc. Good Luck and welcome


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

One thing I assume is that when you have an accuracy value for a machine it simply means that is the finest step precision the steppers can make. Put the control software in step mode and pick .005" and it'll do a visible move with each directional key press. Change it to .001" and it won't move until you've done 5 key presses. The closest a G-code file can get to the actual shape you want it to cut out is to within .005". Whereas a machine with .001" accuracy can move to within .001 of the coordinates given it. Now any backlash in the drive mechanisms will cause play/ imprecision in what it produces.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

.005 is nothing in woodworking is nothing. If you can cut everything within .005 you will be doing real good. Any machine is going to have some error, backlash, rack and pinion machining/wear etc. I imported a machine and it was a bit of a nightmare and not cheap all the duties fees and there is a lot add up fast. The avid was my second choice.


----------

